# Testing my way to a positive....



## ashleypauline

It has been awhile since I did one of these!! We have been trying awhile and this is the first time im pretty confident. 

I took these this morning at 9dpo (FMU). I plan on taking another at 2:30 (about an hour and 10m from now) after a 4hr no liquid hold. I have a FRER and more of these cheapies! 

What do you think??


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck :)


----------



## ashleypauline

Bevziibubble said:


> I see something faint. Good luck :)

thanks again!! im going to test again soon


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

I don't see anything yet honey!


----------

